# Can a nursing toddler get labor started?



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had anecdotes about this...Ina May Gaskin's book talks about nipple stimulation jumpstarting a slow labor, but could a nursing toddler actually start labor? I'm hoping this might work for me, as my other two children were born two weeks post-due date and I don't want that to happen again! My toddler was large for gestational age and had shoulder dystocia so my OBs will likely start talking induction if I get much past the due date. Ds now nurses twice a day, sometimes three. I keep it to a few minutes because I notice that I do get a contraction or two when he nurses. They usually peter out. If I let him nurse longer would that get it started? I thought maybe I would try this when I get close to 37/38 weeks and see.
Anyone have experience with this???? Thanks!


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

Baby is not going to come if baby is not ready (unless you have a history of preterm labor). I nursed throughout my 2nd pregnancy and had LOADS of BH-- and when I did go into labor-- it was a breeze and short!

Yes-- it's great nipple stimulation to have your toddler nurse! Stimulate all that natural oxytocin! My MW warned me that if you ARE in labor and you decide to nurse your toddler before leaving the house for the hospital-- it's highly possible that you won't make it to the hospital-- it does THAT good a job!


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

It probably wont start labor unless you are ready to go into labor anyway. It will, however, probably give you some nice toning contractions that will help you labor nicely when the time comes, and if you do go for an induction, perhaps you will be more "ripe?" Just speculation, really. Nursing my 3yo usually gives me 3-4 good contractions, and that's it. Maybe it would be more if I nursed him for longer?


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Didn't happen for me. Baby #1 arrived around 37 weeks, baby #2 arrived around 42 weeks and I was nursing through the whole pregnancy.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Only if baby's ready to come, IME. I nursed very avid-nursing toddlers through two pregnancies and w/my last,
went 42 weeks









Best wishes and good luck


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, I'm nursing my 2 yr. old DD and it's not doing anything. Lots of contractions that never go anywhere.


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Well, I'm nursing my 2 yr. old DD and it's not doing anything. Lots of contractions that never go anywhere.

Hang in there, Marie







We are all there with you in spirit


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

It won't start labour, but holy crap does it ramp contractions up by 1000%


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree that baby isn't gonna come unless baby is ready, but I nursed my toddler to sleep around 10pm, by midnight I couldn't talk on the phone anymore and by 4:45am I had a baby in my hands...

I remember feeling the contractions as I nursed him in the week/days before that and noticing that they were stronger than the braxton hicks I would get throughout the day, almost uncomfortable, and that night I wasn't even really sure I was really in labor until I couldn't talk through them anymore, but I really feel that the nursing is what set it off.

who knows, I may have still gone into labor that night (one day before "due date" estimate) if I hadn't been nursing...but I remember mentally noting the connection.








for you and a little







: for rmzbm too


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
It won't start labour, but holy crap does it ramp contractions up by 1000%

ditto that!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I thought I read somewhere that if you have an nursing toddler you are more likely to go late?
I only nursed through one pregnancy and it was my longest.


----------



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, it's good to know all this....I will try not to nurse when labor does start as we have an hour ride to the hospital!


----------



## music&books-mama (Jun 16, 2007)

I will never forget nursing my toddler and getting really strong contractions towards the end of my most recent pregnancy. It might be a useful tool if labor has stalled -- wow, they are powerful.


----------



## Court (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
It won't start labour, but holy crap does it ramp contractions up by 1000%

Yeah I ditto that as well. It may not start labor, but it sure keeps it going (or it did for me anyways). I also stood in the shower during labor and every time the water hit my nipples - strong contraction.


----------



## MamaSpruce (Aug 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
It won't start labour, but holy crap does it ramp contractions up by 1000%

Yeah, ditto from me too. I had light ctrx for a few hours in the morning and lay down to nurse my toddler for his nap around 12:30. Things got serious then and my babe was born by 2:20. Big bro woke just in time for the big event. I certainly wouldn't have made it to a hospital since it really snuck up on me. Ah, another benifit of home birth.

Interesting about going late. I had an avid nursling all through my second pregnancy and second was 9 days late, first was 5.


----------

